
Mark Shuttleworth: Merging is the key to software developer collaboration - nickb
http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/126
======
mattculbreth
I've asked this over on programming.reddit also: any of you dudes using a
distributed version control system like bzr? I'm looking at that and
Mercurial.

~~~
jmitchell
Mercurial

Read the docs and hang out on the lists and you'll see a world of difference.
Of course, trying it out for yourself makes it pretty clear, too. :-)

